

3 Can’t-Miss TED Talk Takeaways You Can Apply Today - hunckler
http://www.inbound.org/articles/view/3-can-t-miss-ted-talk-takeaways-you-can-apply-today/1

======
timhickle
This is a must-watch for entrepreneurs. We've talked about beating patent
trolls before (See: [http://bit.ly/19YYINu](http://bit.ly/19YYINu)) but Drew
Curtis goes into some great detail on how he took on a patent troll. Great
crash course in IP Law:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/drew_curtis_how_i_beat_a_patent_tro...](http://www.ted.com/talks/drew_curtis_how_i_beat_a_patent_troll.html)

